# Clavier Apple keyboard sur un PC Windows 7 64 bits



## Lledrith (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai un PC sous Windows 7 64 bits avec un clavier apple alu dessus, car franchement j'adore ce clavier.

Je le rappel, c'est un PC, pas un Mac sous Bootcamp.

Je voudrais installer les pilotes clavier bootcamp.

J'ai donc lancé le package d'install AppleKeyboardInstaller64.exe, l'installation s'est bien déroulée, mais après ? Comment je paramètre l'ordi pour utiliser le nouveau clavier ?

Merci


----------



## gillyns (18 Novembre 2009)

normalement il est parametré tout seul à partir du moment où tu as installé les drivers avec le CD d'installation (fourni avec le mac) mais je ne sait pas s'il y a moyen de configurer les touches


----------



## Lledrith (18 Novembre 2009)

Justement, ça ne le paramètre pas tout seul. Je n'ai pas pu installer les pilotes complets parce que ce n'est pas un Mac, mais un PC, donc je n'ai installé que le .exe des pilotes clavier, mais ça ne marche pas, mon clavier se comporte toujours comme un clavier PC.

Merci


----------



## Siciliano (20 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

J'ai également installé Windows 7 en 64, et mon clavier en tout c'est installé et ça a marché direct après le reboot.

Sinon, tu peux toujours aller dans panneau de configuration, puis dans options régionals et linguistiques.
Ensuite dans l'onglet langues, tu va dans détails, puis tu ajoute le clavier (Il me semble que c'est "Français Apple" s'il est bien installé).
Tu supprime l'autre langue de clavier et normalement, ça devrait être bon.

Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## yul (24 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
Je relance car j' ai le même problème... Impossible de faire reconnaitre mon clavier et ma soirie bluetooth dans ma session window seven de mon iMac ?????
Quelqu'un à une solution ????


----------



## bmoncanard (13 Octobre 2011)

Si vous utilisez Parallels Desktop, VMWare (solutions de virtualisation) ou même BootCamp d'Apple(démarrage sous Windows sur un Mac Intel), vous vous rendrez vite compte que les claviers Apple et PC ne correspondent pas tout à fait.

Problèmes :
La touche Ctrl remplace en quelque sorte la touche Command (Pomme) sous Windows.
Pour faire les combinaisons de caractère spéciaux, ce n'est pas Alt mais Alt Gr(aphic) qui est utilisé sous Windows.

Bootcamp et certaines solutions de virtualisation proposent un "mapping" (réglages de la position des touches) qui se révèle souvent sommaire.

Les "mappings" proposés ci-dessous fonctionnent de la même manière quelque-soit le support que vous choisirez pour utiliser Windows.

Réglages pratiques sous Parallels Desktop :
Pour Parallels, néanmoins, il y a quelques options intéressantes qui méritent d'être décrites.
Dans le menu Parallels Desktop > Preferences, sélectionner l'onglet Keyboard. Dans la dernière partie du bas de la fenêtre se trouvent deux options intéressante.
-Swap : CMD/CTRL : Permet d'échanger la fonction des touches Ctrl et Command (Pomme), en effet sous OSX, les raccourcis se font avec la touche commande, sous Windows c'est l'inverse.
-Translate Num Enter to Alt Gr : Cocher cette option attribue à la touche Enter du NumPad, deux touches à droite de la barre d'espace, la fonction d'Alt Gr sous Windows; Alt Gr n'est pas une touche présente sous OSX.

Passons aux choses sérieuses : remapper complètement son clavier.

1) Utiliser un modèle déjà fait :
-Clavier français pour clavier type iMac (gratuit) : Télécharger par EricBZH

-Clavier français pour clavier type Macbook (gratuit) : Télécharger par schouffy

-Clavier suisse-romand pour clavier type MacBook (gratuit) : Télécharger par Cybernico

-Clavier français (payant) : Site Web par SpacetitoX

Une fois ces fichiers téléchargés, il suffit de les installer, puis sous Démarrer > Panneau de configuration, cliquez sous Basculer vers l'affichage classique dans la colonne de gauche pour y voir plus clair. Ensuite double-cliquez sur l'icône Options régionales et linguistiques, sélectionnez l'onglet Langues, cliquez sur le bouton Détails. Enfin choisissez la Langue d'entrée par défaut et sous Services installés vous pouvez gérer les différents mapping de clavier (celui en gras est celui par défaut activé). Pour finir n'oubliez pas de cliquer sur Valider avant de valider par OK pour fermer ensuite.

2) Faire son propre mapping :

-Tout est décrit clairement à cette adresse avec de nombreuses captures d'écran. C'est simple et ça ne prend pas beaucoup de temps. Le mapping ne requiert aucunes connaissances particulières. 
Technique pour aller plus vite : Faites des copier / coller des caractères sous OSX puis collez-les sur le "mapping" sous Windows.

3) Utilitaires complémentaires :
-Input Remapper (Freeware avec don possible via Paypal) : Site Web permet de paramètrer des combinaisons de type F1, F2, etc... sous Windows avec un clavier Apple, touche Eject, Luminosité, etc... Pas testé par moi-même mais de bonnes critiques.

Pour finir une série de Topics du forum où le problème a été abordé :

-Clavier Mac sous windows, Enfin un mapping correct !
-Mapping Clavier Suisse-Romand Mac sous Windows
-Mappage de Clavier Mac (Fr) pour Windows


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Octobre 2011)

bmoncanard a dit:


> Si vous utilisez Parallels Desktop, VMWare (solutions de virtualisation) ou même BootCamp d'Apple(démarrage sous Windows sur un Mac Intel), vous vous rendrez vite compte que les claviers Apple et PC ne correspondent pas tout à fait.
> 
> Problèmes :
> La touche Ctrl remplace en quelque sorte la touche Command (Pomme) sous Windows.
> ...



Pour Parallels 7, il y a cette note technique du support gratuit de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

C'est la note que j'ai suivie et qui me convient parfaitement.


----------

